

Show HN: Rollbar - reliable, fast, platform-agnostic error tracking - brianr
https://rollbar.com

======
ykumar6
This looks awesome! Can this integrate with PagerDuty for critical errors?

~~~
brianr
Yes, via email. At least one customer I know of is doing this. A proper
integration is in the works.

------
brianr
Co-founder here. We know this is getting to be a crowded space, but we hope
you like our take on the problem. Feedback appreciated!

